# Help me do my podcast on Crohn's!



## Candiedham

Hello all with Crohn's!
Well I am trying to make a 5 minute podcast and I wanted to peoples own experience. I would need this by Thursday morning.  If you would like to help me, I would appreciate it if you would pm me and I can give you the info to email it to me.

*Here is the info in case you are interested.*
Question speak in complete sentences:
1. When were diagnosed?
Ex: I was diagnosed when I was 12.
2. What medications have you been on?
3. If ever on prednisone or a steroid what was the worst symptom?
4. Have you ever had to stay in the hospital because of your crohn's?
5. Have you been resectioned?
6. What is one of your biggest fears or paranoia's?
7. Who's the best support system for you?
8. Does it ever hold you back?
9. What foods do you avoid?
10. What was one thing you've learned from your experience with 

I would love anyone who can to help me. I myself am 20 and have had crohn's since I was 12. I'm on a biologic now and have had a huge amount issues. Please send me audio. Thank you


----------

